# Dokken vs ATB vs Armadillo



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

My old Dokkens have just about had it (heads all off, legs sticking through sides, etc) and need to get some new "birds". Everyone I train with or know has Dokkens and the major complaint is heads splitting and ultimately falling off and water logging, but they do work well. Have searched around and the Armadillo's appear to solve that issue. Also like the non absorption idea on the Avery True Birds. What is your experience? Thnx in advance.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Armadillo*

I'd go with the Armadillos. (When I bought shipping was free with the 5th. I got full-sized B&W "ringbills" for contrast.)


----------



## MDbaydog (Nov 15, 2006)

I give a second vote for the Armadillo birds. The half size work good in a remote bird launcher. Have not had them as long as some of the others, but so far they are holding up well. You can also get more for the same money as some of the others.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got all 3, and the armadillo's are nice, but if you use them in the water, they will stink just like dokkens. I like the Armadillos for land and ATB's for water. The ATB's are not good for smaller dogs or puppies, though because they're a little harder to hold and pick up. I want to try one of the N & B knobby ducks. I assume they're a little softer than the ATB's.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Mallards*

I bought 6 of the full size mallards at a test last week.The youngsters have a time getting hold of them unless they roll them and find a way.This eats up time on multiples.They do sit up high on the water which is good....but the drawback is that they drift really fast in the wind.Some of my advanced dogs seemed to think they were a decoy.They look like they will hold thier color longer,and not soak up water.....so the jury is still out with me.


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

Each contender offers something different. It is great to have different attributes from which to choose.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Avery*

The ones I bought were the Avery with the chevrons on them.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I have never had the problem with Dokken's stinking although my original Dokkens are showing a good bit of wear now. My only complaint about Dokkens is the color fade that eventually just leads to a brownish color with very little contrast.

In my experience MANY dogs have trouble holding on to the full size ATB. I've also seen some fairly heavily used ATB's that already have the paint coming off. That wasn't supposed to happen. I was training with a friend and I noticed that my dog was handling his ATB's much better than he handles mine. I inspected the ATB that he was holding so beautifully and noticed that it was split open at one of the seams and therefore he was able to force air out of it and get a decent grip. The ATB idea is great, but they are too big and may not be as durable as originally suggested. I did have a problem with one of mine (a problem they have now corrected in production) and the Avery people replaced it immediately and with an absolute minimum of hassle. I do like that they are more color fast than the Dokkens, although not as color fast as I had expected.

I have no experience with the Armadillos, but I think I will try at least one to see if I like it.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I have Dokkens and Armadillos. My dog and I really like the Armadillos. I have the midi. I haven't had it very long so no judgement on stinking or not. If I buy anymore foam ducks I'll go with the Armadillos.

Tom


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Ditto on the Armadillos. My pup loves the Midi. Only thing I would suggest would be if they were a tad flat on the back and belly like the Dolken, I think it might be easier to pick up, than the round body.
I love the fact they come with thrower knob on the string. I can throw it very far.


----------

